# Pratt Gen to Josh



## unlearnedlearner (Aug 1, 2008)

Are the class notes available on line? I can find the syllabus, but not the notes.


----------



## unlearnedlearner (Aug 1, 2008)

joshua said:


> Is this a secret code message to me?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I don't know anyone by the code name of _Pratt Gen_.



Yes, but the enemy now has the papers.

No, I was asking about Richard Pratt's class "Genesis to Joshua" and wondering if the notes he keeps referring to are available on-line. The course syllabus is, but I cannot find the notes.


----------

